# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > مطالب مرتبط با بانکهای اطلاعاتی در VB6 > سوال: اجرای اسکریپت های SQL با VB6

## User SA

سلام به جامعه اساتید برنامه نویس

آیا راهی هست که بشه دقیقا اسکریپت های SQL رو باهاش با خود VB اجرا کرد

مثلا من دقیقا متنی رو که توی صفحه Query توی Management Studio می نویسم رو توی یه تکس باکس بنویسم و اجراش کنم. یا اینکه این دستوراتو توی یه فایل Text کنار برنامه بذارم و اونو اجرا کنم؟

من از کنترل Adodc برای اتصال استفاده میکنم و دیتابیسم Sql هستش. حالا میخوام یه Text بذارم روی فرم و مثلا query زیر رو توش بنویسم و با یه دکمه اجراش کنم

USE [DB_Name]GO
 
 
SET ANSI_NULLS ON
GO
 
 
SET QUOTED_IDENTIFIER ON
GO
 
 
CREATE TABLE [dbo].[Table_Name](
    [Field1] [nvarchar](50) NULL,
    [Field2] [nvarchar](50) NULL
) ON [PRIMARY]
GO

----------


## User SA

لطفا اگه کسی میتونه راهنمایی کنه دریغ نکنه

من یک نمونه سورس رو از همین سایت گرفتم ولی نمیتونم ازش استفاده کنم

یه تغییراتی توی نحوه کانکت دادم ولی بازم با مشکل مواجه شدم

سورس رو میزارم تا دوستان بررسی کنن

Sql Query with vb6.zip

----------


## www.pc3enter.tk

توی گوگل اینو جست‌وجو کن ببین چیزی پیدا می‌کنی
Run script sql in vb6

----------

